# Best biological filter media?



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

I am in the process of getting my 220 gallon aquarium ready for fish. I have been researching filter media options for my sump (Marineland bio wheel acrylic sump). My LFS only has one option that is marketed for a biological media, the fluval biomax media. I have read that something as simple as the nylon pot scrubber pads work and are even better for harvesting the beneficial bacteria because of the surface area it has. I have 4 trays for media. I have room for the bio media in two of the trays, so I can use two different types if needed. The trays are pretty thin so bio balls won't fit unless they're the size of marbles. What do you use for your biological media? What chemical media do you use, if any?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently replaced all my bio media with PORET FOAM from Swiss Tropicals. So my BIO FILTER in all my HOB's are 30 PPI Poret Foam. I use a carbon pad as chemical media.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use Seachem Matrix in all my filters as bio.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

noddy said:


> I use Seachem Matrix in all my filters as bio.


I likewise endorse Seachem Matrix. Currently use them on all my canisters.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

matrix, or pond matrix. I use pond matrix in my sumps


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seachem matrix


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the ceramic rings. I don't think it really matters what brand. However, if you're looking for it for a sump I would go with the pot scrubbers. We have a number of guys in our aquarium club that use them for sumps. Far cheaper and very very effective. They have tons of surface area.

Jeff


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I use the Eheim substrat pro in all my canisters. Just think that all their products are so good.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I put foam and pot scrubbers in my sump.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeff1192 said:


> However, if you're looking for it for a sump I would go with the pot scrubbers. We have a number of guys in our aquarium club that use them for sumps. Far cheaper and very very effective. They have tons of surface area.


Yes. Look for them at the dollar store or perhaps you can order them in bulk from somewhere.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Poret foam


----------

